# What kind of Heat Press Machine are you using? Whis is the best for now?



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

What kind of Heat Press Machine are you using? Which is the best for now? 

Pls list the brand and model no., application, price as well if possible.


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

Any press wil help you get started make sure if has atleast a 15in by 15in area on it and you are able to adjust the temp and time. Look for a great deal don't need to spend too much on your first one


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a 15x15 sunie was around $250 bucks.works fine for me,no problems so far.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You might get 50 answers with 50 different machines being used by the forum members. What is your budget and production needs?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

proworlded said:


> You might get 50 answers with 50 different machines being used by the forum members. What is your budget and production needs?


I just need one for making samples.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest a budget priced 15 x 15 machine.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

proworlded said:


> I would suggest a budget priced 15 x 15 machine.


Thank you! Do you have agent in China?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry, we do not.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Sorry, we do not.


Never mind! I will search here. Thanks!


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> I got a 15x15 sunie was around $250 bucks.works fine for me,no problems so far.


That is the one I have as well. No complaints! I would buy it again if I had to.


----------

